# My New Knife Line - Unobtainium



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah that's right, I'm having a new knife line made up, I'm calling it "Unobtainium"!

They'll be made here in the USA out of a mix of every knifemaker super steel known plus a pinch of kryptonite high carbon that comes from deep outer space. 

I suspect that these knives will be so popular that they'll be unobtainable. 



PS - Please don't tell your friends about this or you might not get one for yourself. :wink:


----------



## Tatletz (Mar 20, 2012)

Very interesting and intriguing Dave! Are you going to collaborate with aliens? :justkidding:


----------



## Twistington (Mar 20, 2012)

Handle is made of Yggdrasil burl and loch ness monster bone ferrule? If not... no deal!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 20, 2012)

I am sure Yggdrasil burl is fine, but Tree of Souls burl is probably more fitting 

k.


----------



## Rottman (Mar 20, 2012)

What were you drinking, Dave? I want some of that.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 20, 2012)

Quenched in dragon blood...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 20, 2012)

With either a cthulhu or Hodag saya


----------



## RobinW (Mar 20, 2012)

Before the big corporation lawyers get a hold of you Dave, I think Unobtainium is already invented and copyrighted by Oakley....
Maybe "Evenmoreunobtainium" is free? :O


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 20, 2012)

Tatletz said:


> Very interesting and intriguing Dave! Are you going to collaborate with aliens? :justkidding:


Dave is an Alien!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 20, 2012)

His hair cut is just a clever disguise!


----------



## l r harner (Mar 20, 2012)

man and i thought i was going to be cool cause of the B52 steel i was gettign soon


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 20, 2012)

We've got some stuff out at Groom Lake (aka Area 51) that might interest you. You would have to sign a few documents first, but I am sure we could work something out.

By the way, unobtainium is what for years Pratt & Whitney claimed made the turbine sections of its engines so expensive. Something sure did.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 20, 2012)

You do realize this guy :devilburn: will be your closest buddy some day. Wait a minute, I think he already is. :lol2:


----------



## jmforge (Mar 20, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> We've got some stuff out at Groom Lake (aka Area 51) that might interest you. You would have to sign a few documents first, but I am sure we could work something out.
> 
> By the way, unobtainium is what for years Pratt & Whitney claimed made the turbine sections of its engines so expensive. Something sure did.


 I thought that stuff was called "short TBO and uber-expensive mid cycle hot section inspection." :biggrin:


----------

